# Noobie here...



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

hi guys im new to vaping, i got a eleaf 60w tc the other day and it was great but my juice is becoming more and more bland with a bit of a burnt taste even after i use a new coil  I currently have it at 35watts and 240 degrees... Any help would be amazing


----------



## Greyz (17/2/16)

Hello and welcome @Yellowsub have you tried a new coil?


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

Thank you  yeah i have... Brand new coil out of the box


----------



## Greyz (17/2/16)

Yellowsub said:


> Thank you  yeah i have... Brand new coil out of the box



Which coils are you using in the eLeaf? Are you vaping MTL or DTL? The burnt taste is most likely the cotton drying up as you inhale, leading to a dry hit. Do you only get the burnt taste on long hits or is it all the time?


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/16)

Yellowsub said:


> Thank you  yeah i have... Brand new coil out of the box



did you prime the coil?

is it a TC coil ?


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

Its the Ni200 0.15 ohm, its more like a slight burnt after taste.. Sorry what is MTL or DTL?


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@shaunnadan yup its the ni tc coul and i primed it quite a bit...


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/16)

Yellowsub said:


> @shaunnadan yup its the ni tc coul and i primed it quite a bit...



visually inspect the coil to see if the cotton is charred and perhaps try a lower temp and build upwards.

different juices react to temp differently. lower vg juices dont need that much heat.


----------



## Greyz (17/2/16)

Yellowsub said:


> Its the Ni200 0.15 ohm, its more like a slight burnt after taste.. Sorry what is MTL or DTL?


Mouth to Lung and Direct to Lung 
I see you already tried priming the coil, there is another method posted by another member which uses a syringe to prime the coil with great results.
I'll try find that post if I can but it simply involves sticking the coil in a syringe and filling with some joose. Then use you finger to block the syringe tip and pulll the plunger as though you were trying to suck up some liquid.


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

Thanks @shaunnadan do you think that might be the reason for the bland flavor? Its cosmic fog kryptonite and unfortunately doesn't state vg


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@Greyz its directly to lung... Im a ex smoker...
Ahh that would be awesome


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Mouth to Lung and Direct to Lung
> I see you already tried priming the coil, there is another method posted by another member which uses a syringe to prime the coil with great results.
> I'll try find that post if I can but it simply involves sticking the coil in a syringe and filling with some joose. Then use you finger to block the syringe tip and pulll the plunger as though you were trying to suck up some liquid.



The blujeenz method of coil priming. 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-coils-and-compatible-tanks.t19317/#post-322087

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/2/16)

Yellowsub said:


> Thanks @shaunnadan do you think that might be the reason for the bland flavor? Its cosmic fog kryptonite and unfortunately doesn't state vg



its a 50/50 ratio


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@blujeenz thanks for that  i will try it out
@shaunnadan ok thanks, sorry im new to this and its quite a steep learning curve. When i tatsed it the flavor was amazing now its just a tad bland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

Hi there @Yellowsub , taking a shot here, but could it be the juice? Have you tried another juice?
I am familiar with that flavour and it's generally quite tasteful... was the bottle left open at all?

Either that or perhaps a case of vapors tongue?


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@CloudmanJHB i tried the cosmic fog sonrise wich also turned meh, could it be vapours tongue after 2 weeks? 
What can i do then


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

I had a friend who got the tongue weeks into vaping ! I really don't know they say black coffee is a good start ....


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@CloudmanJHB lol ok ill go chug some black coffee  but does my set up look fine? My watts were too low and caused some spitting


----------



## Jan (17/2/16)

First remedy for vapors tongue is to drink lost of water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

Yellowsub said:


> @CloudmanJHB lol ok ill go chug some black coffee  but does my set up look fine? My watts were too low and caused some spitting



I don't see anything wrong with the setup, yip with the spitting just increasing the temp slowly till it stops, however this should not impact the flavour to the extent you cannot taste your juice.


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

Ok a update, the coil looks slightly gunky but the sonrise has 70 vg, which could have something to do with it?
Slight burt aftertaste is still there
And the black coffee and water helped a ton @CloudmanJHB @Jan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/2/16)

@Yellowsub , I might have missed it, but which tank exactly are you using on the iStick 60 ? 

Just remember that cotton's flash point is around 210 °C, so a dry hit at 240 °C could likely scorch the cotton despite using TC. Once it's burned, nothing will sort out that taste except replacing the coil or re-wicking when using an RBA.


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@Kuhlkatz Im using a melo 2 tank...
So should i vape at a lower temp?


----------



## jguile415 (17/2/16)

I haven't had great success with temp control with the TC60w personally.. I built a .15 single nickle coil on the Lemo 2 and the flavour on the istick wasn't great. The same tank with the same coil kicked ass on my kooper plus. The istick in power mode is fantastic though... why don't you try a kanthal coil?


----------



## jguile415 (17/2/16)

But... this particular scenario sounds like a case of vapours tounge


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@jguile415 to be honest i think it was vapour tonge, im going to try just now again been drinking water and coffee and its starting to taste better, i tried that kanthol but i put coffee beetle into it and it being quite a hectic flavour i cant use other stuff... But the coffee beetle made me super naar it had this burnt nasty after taste


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@jguile415 what build would you suggest then because ive been thinking of moving to drippers... But its alot of pt compared to a tank


----------



## jguile415 (17/2/16)

Unfortunately the melo is not an RTA unless you want to try building on the triton rba kit (it fits in the melo), it is a nightmare to build on  the ijust 2 coils also fit in the melo (try the .3ohm coils) if you're going to building on a rta I would suggest a 5/4 wrap with 24g kanthal to start off with then experimenting from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/2/16)

Lol, IF you have another coil available, try that to see if the burnt taste remains, but as others said earlier, make sure it's properly primed.
Even a slight burnt taste will definitely detract from any joose flavor. A new coil should tell you if it could be a taste in the juice you are picking up, or if it is the actual coil that is producing the burnt taste.

I presume the coil would really have to be pretty dry to get scorched that easily. In the name of science, I intentionally vaped my Subtank almost bone dry with TC on a Stainless Steel coil at 180 or 190 °C till there was virtually no vapour coming out. It did not burn the cotton. I then did the same a day or 2 later at 220 °C, and still no burning taste. One dryish hit even at 15W in power mode on the same coil, and the wick was ruined. Fortunately it's a rebuildable, and quick to wick. So that is one benefit of TC - no more Dry Hits.

If it is gunk just on the coil that is responsible for the burnt taste, you can try soaking the coil in some Vodka for a few hours or overnight, and then leave it to dry totally before re-use. That is/was a common method to get extended life out of commercial coils , but your mileage may vary.


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@jguile415 I was thinking of maybe buying a cheap rda and experimenting on that but $$ is the big problem


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@Kuhlkatz i think i have another coil that i could try out... Then maybe just soak the other coil in the mean time and see what comes of it, sorry about all the questions but this is quite a learning curve for me and no one i know vapes so i dont really have anybody to ask.
But one thing is i had half a cigarette yesterday and i almost puked, vaping has helped me a ton, dont even have that shortness of breath climbing stairs


----------



## jguile415 (17/2/16)

Check out the classifeds on this forum. There's loads of people selling cool stuff for good prices 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@jguile415 ill have a look there but it sounds like a great idea thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/2/16)

Yellowsub said:


> @Kuhlkatz i think i have another coil that i could try out... Then maybe just soak the other coil in the mean time and see what comes of it, sorry about all the questions but this is quite a learning curve for me and no one i know vapes so i dont really have anybody to ask.
> But one thing is i had half a cigarette yesterday and i almost puked, vaping has helped me a ton, dont even have that shortness of breath climbing stairs



Well, you have a whole forum full of vapers at your disposal, so ask away to your heart's content. This is definitely one of the most helpful and chilled communities I have ever experienced. I agree, stinkies may taste horrible now, but they probably still taste better than burnt cotton 
I would definitely try to see if some vodka can rescue that other coil. Just keep in mind that a tank with a rebuildable deck definitely works out cheaper in the long run on maintenance, but the duals tend to be quite thirsty.


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@Kuhlkatz but arnt rebuildable tanks quite a bit of PT? I must say now that ive got it up and running properly, its quite thirsty aswell


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/2/16)

Not at all. If the deck is easily accessible so you do not have to dump or drain any remaining juice, it takes just a few minutes to wash & dry the base, dry-burn and wick. Slightly longer than just putting in a new coil, but still really straight-forward. Nickel and Titanium builds is probably best to recoil every time, but Kanthal and Stainless Steel is really just a question of cleaning the coil with a few dry-burn and rinses, and stuffing in new cotton.
To give you an idea, @Oliver Barry makes it look really simple in a few of the vids in this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ollies-you-tube-channel.t18920/, and this is on some tanks that the guys supposedly battle with. 
After using a Nautilus Mini and commercial coils for almost a year before passing it on to a mate, the Subtank Mini and Billow V2 became my daily drivers without me really worrying about the constant upgrade syndrome. Not saying I'm not looking at new stuff, I'm just saying they work for me without me worrying about coil costs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

@Kuhlkatz ohhh that sounds pretty good actually Ill be looking around for one to experiment on and see how it goes.
Just one last question about throat hits, how do you lessen it? Because some juices give me quite bad throat hits even though they are 3mg :/


----------



## Yellowsub (17/2/16)

But doing some research im definitely more keen on trying a rebuildable tank setup!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/2/16)

Yellowsub said:


> @Kuhlkatz ohhh that sounds pretty good actually Ill be looking around for one to experiment on and see how it goes.
> Just one last question about throat hits, how do you lessen it? Because some juices give me quite bad throat hits even though they are 3mg :/



Change jooses is the easiest option  Some are just vile and would even choke the highest nic users.

Throat hit mostly comes from the Nicotine content or the PG content in juices. Most people mix down 'strong' juices by adding a bit of VG. Vegetable Glycerine is one of the components used in mixing juices.
I have also seen some guys mention that particular flavors seem to have a higher throat hit, despite it being a low nic juice. Some of the DIY additives that does not directly contribute to flavor like EM (Ethyl Maltol) or 'TFA Smooth' is said to reduce throat hit as well, but they will alter the flavor profile.

As a test, you can take a bit of VG and try 'thinning' a small sample of the juice. I say 'thinning' as VG is actually the thicker component of the juice. PG is far more runny than VG.
You can get some 'Dolly Varden' BP Grade VG at almost any supermarket. Most SPAR stores will stock it at around R30-R35 for 250 ml.
Just do a small 5ml sample and add anything from 20% to 50% VG. It will most likely reduce the flavor substantially at 50%.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

